# lo raro es que si quisieron hacerlo



## DanielaKlein

"Colau dice que por alguna razón no fueron enterrados en tierra sagrada. Tal vez seu suicidaran, Un misterio. Lo raro es que si no quisieron hacerlo dentro les pusieran cruces..." (Regreso a tu piel, Luz Gabás)

No entiendo la última frase. ¿Podríais traducirla al alemán? Además me confunde el uso del subjuntivo en "pusieran". Leí en otro hilo que la estructura "lo raro es que" rige subjuntivo si se refiere al futuro. Pero en este caso no es así Este contexto se refiere obviavemente al pasado ¿entonces por qué pone subjuntivo aquí?


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## kunvla

> "Colau dice que por alguna razón no fueron enterrados en tierra sagrada. Tal vez se suicidaran. Un misterio. Lo raro es que si no quisieron hacerlo dentro les pusieran cruces..." (_Regreso a tu piel_, Luz Gabás)


≈ Das Merkwürdige daran ist, dass*,* wenn sie das schon nicht drinnen machen wollten*,* sie auf den Gräbern Kreuze aufgestellt haben...



> A pocos pasos, [Brianda] vio que había más de una docena de recias losas, algunas *acompañadas por cruces* también de piedra, en pie o parcialmente tumbadas.
> —¿Y estas por qué están aquí? —preguntó.
> —Nadie lo sabe —respondió Isolina—. El recinto original lo formaba el cementerio donde hemos estado y una iglesia, de la que solo quedan estas ruinas. —Señaló las tumbas—. Han estado siempre aquí. Colau dice que por alguna razón no fueron enterrados en tierra sagrada *[esto es, no en el cementerio, sino fuera de él]*. *Lo raro es que**, *si no quisieron hacerlo dentro*,* *les pusieran cruces...*


≈ *Das Merkwürdige daran ist, dass,* wenn man schon die Toten nicht drinnen begraben wollte, wenn man schon die Entscheidug getroffen hatte, die Toten nicht auf dem Friedhof, sondern außerhalb, weil vermutlich Selbstmörder *(1)*, zu begraben*,* *man auf den Gräbern Kreuze aufgestellt hat...
*
*(1)* Da Selbstmord Sünde ist, kommen Selbstmörder nicht ins Paradies und werden daher außerhalb eines Friedhofs begraben, und werden auch keine Kreuze auf deren Grabstätten aufgestellt.

_si_ = (con valor causal / mit kausalem Nebensinn) _wenn schon
_ _
Lo bueno, malo, raro, curioso, sorprendente es que_ + subjuntivo (por defecto, esto es, en razón del significado del adjetivo, se trata de cierta información como parte del transfondo del discurso, como si fuera compartida por su interlocutor)

_Lo bueno, malo, raro, curioso, sorprendente es que_ + indicativo (por presentar como novedad el hecho indicado por el verbo en la subordinada)


Saludos,


----------



## DanielaKlein

¿Entonces mi regla expuesta no vale? Es que me explicas el caso con otra regla. Parece que el subjuntuvio hace lo que le dé la gana. 


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## kunvla

> Leí en otro hilo que la estructura "lo raro es que" rige subjuntivo si se refiere al futuro.





> ¿Entonces mi regla expuesta no vale?


No conozco esa regla ni tampoco creo que exista.


> Es que me explicas el caso con otra regla.


Te lo expliqué tal como lo hacen los gramáticos de la NGLE.


> Parece que el subjuntuvio hace lo que le dé la gana.


Que yo sepa, no es así, sino todo lo contrario.

Saludos,


----------



## DanielaKlein

¿La regla no existe? Esto me decepciona mucho. Me he explicado todos estos casos gracias a esta regla. Siempre tuve la impresión de que valdría hasta que me encontré con este ejemplo.


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## kunvla

Daniela, la regla con respecto del uso de subjuntivo o indicativo en las oraciones de la pauta "lo + adjetivo + ser + que + verbo" sí existe, es ésta:


> _Lo bueno, malo, raro, curioso, sorprendente es que_ + subjuntivo (por defecto, esto es, en razón del significado del adjetivo, se trata de cierta información como parte del transfondo del discurso, como si fuera compartida por su interlocutor)
> 
> _Lo bueno, malo, raro, curioso, sorprendente es que_ + indicativo (por presentar como novedad el hecho indicado por el verbo en la subordinada)


Saludos,


----------



## DanielaKlein

Si pero me refiero a la regla que he expuesto yo


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## kunvla

DanielaKlein said:


> Si pero me refiero a la regla que he expuesto yo


Daniela, ya lo había entendido, pero a lo que te refieres no es ninguna regla ni lo fue nunca.

Saludos,


----------

